# Well crud hermaphrodite?



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

My buck was acting like someone was in heat today turns out he was after my daughters 6 month old nubian & my 6 month old lamancha (ran for them when I was pulling them out of the doe pen)but on closer inspection of the nubian her vulva looks funny. Is this a hermaphrodite? Ive never seen one before but this sure looks like some of the pictures I found. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does she pee normally?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

What size are her teats?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Does she pee normally?


Im not sure never thought to watch. I'll have to go down and watch her for a bit


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Smaller than my same age lamancha does


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh and yesterday she was trying to mount the little lamancha doe.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Does she pee normally?


 Ok finally caught her it seems pretty normal dribbles down a little differently than the other girls but nothing to weird. Maybe Im just being paranoid. We haven't had the best luck lately.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Her vulva does look abnormal to me.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> Her vulva does look abnormal to me.


It's so off looking I thought it looked a little odd when we got her but she was young. Now Im not sure if I should try to sell her for cheap or put her in the freezer. With hay prices so high I really cant afford to keep her if she cant earn her keep


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> It's so off looking I thought it looked a little odd when we got her but she was young. Now Im not sure if I should try to sell her for cheap or put her in the freezer. With hay prices so high I really cant afford to keep her if she cant earn her keep


She's more than likely in heat. We have a doe that has a vulva just like that and she's always thrown us trips and 1 set of quads.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

GF3 Boer Goats said:


> She's more than likely in heat. We have a doe that has a vulva just like that and she's always thrown us trips and 1 set of quads.


See thats what makes it confusing lol. Heat is what I thought yesterday when she was acting up and even more so today when the buck went after them.


----------



## GF3 Boer Goats (Sep 25, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> See thats what makes it confusing lol. Heat is what I thought yesterday when she was acting up and even more so today when the buck went after them.


A heat cycle can last up to 3 days, sometimes longer, just depends on the animal. Just wait until she's of age and attempt to breed her and see what happens.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

My understanding is that when a doe gets "humpy" it's a sign that both does are close to coming into heat.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Einhorn said:


> My understanding is that when a doe gets "humpy" it's a sign that both does are close to coming into heat.


Her humpy behavioure wasnt what I was worried about her funky looking vulvas whats worrying me


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

GF3 Boer Goats said:


> A heat cycle can last up to 3 days, sometimes longer, just depends on the animal. Just wait until she's of age and attempt to breed her and see what happens.


The wait is whats going to kill me the longer I wait the more money thats into her. I suppose I could just watch her for more obviouse heat signs she has zero interest in the buck this time around maybe if shes not a hermaphrodite she'll show stronger signs on the next heat.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

crossing my finger for you


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Having just sold a hermie as a pet, I feel your pain. Our hermie had the odd vulva (a bit more pronounced than your kid) and teeny teats. She also started getting a scruffy neck - kinda like a buck. She also had a slightly musky odor that the other does did not have.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

groovyoldlady said:


> Having just sold a hermie as a pet, I feel your pain. Our hermie had the odd vulva (a bit more pronounced than your kid) and teeny teats. She also started getting a scruffy neck - kinda like a buck. She also had a slightly musky odor that the other does did not have.


Hmm Ill have to smell her. Her neck does seem thicker than the lamanchas. Her teats are smaller snapped a picture earlier they look bigger than they because surprise she has 2 sets.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm, our Topaz is an almost 5 month LaMancha. Her teats are definitely bigger than that!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Her's are teeny tiny about half the size of our doe thats the same age


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Having just sold a hermie as a pet, I feel your pain. Our hermie had the odd vulva (a bit more pronounced than your kid) and teeny teats. She also started getting a scruffy neck - kinda like a buck. She also had a slightly musky odor that the other does did not have.


When you say the scruffy neck do you mean yours got the "buck mane" look? I think I may have one.. 8 months old, buck mane, beard coming in quite well, odd vulva but pees normally..


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Bree_6293 said:


> When you say the scruffy neck do you mean yours got the "buck mane" look? I think I may have one.. 8 months old, buck mane, beard coming in quite well, odd vulva but pees normally..


Yep. She started getting a mane around 4 and 1/2 months old.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Yep. She started getting a mane around 4 and 1/2 months old.


Anna is doing beautifully!! She's the tiniest of all of mine, acts very "girly" lol. She's a sweetheart ❤


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I couldn't tell in the 2nd pic, but the 1st pic seemed normal. Was she a twin/triplet/quad? brothers or sisters? 
We had a hermi once, she was a quad with 3 brothers. We knew the odds when she was born thanks to someone on here mentioning to keep an eye on her. The first 3+ months she seemed like a normal doe kid, we even registered her, my daughter wanted to show her as a % doe.

Hormones kicked in... and the changes started. First sign was her vulva looking really... weird.
Then she became a chatter box, it was so strange as our does never chatter or ramble on like that. Then the thick horns and thick neck & hair. I did research and checked her teats and they were very, very small - buck like. I felt where the scrotum would be on a buck and felt something up inside of her that made me think scrotum. 
It was a real shame.... My daughter was really upset.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh and I found something called the pencil test? I can get a thermometer in about an inch and


HoosierShadow said:


> I couldn't tell in the 2nd pic, but the 1st pic seemed normal. Was she a twin/triplet/quad? brothers or sisters?
> We had a hermi once, she was a quad with 3 brothers. We knew the odds when she was born thanks to someone on here mentioning to keep an eye on her. The first 3+ months she seemed like a normal doe kid, we even registered her, my daughter wanted to show her as a % doe.
> 
> Hormones kicked in... and the changes started. First sign was her vulva looking really... weird.
> ...


I unfortunately no nothing about her before we got her. We picked her up from a teenage girl who'd bought her from someone else so I didn't get much info on her. It may just be me being paranoid it's just very tipped up looking and not something I've seen before. The buck is blubbering and wagging his tongue at her so maybe it is heat. But he's 6 month's and does that at pretty much everything humans & other animals included so I don't consider him the most reliable heat detector lol


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I know I'm off topic (and I apologize!) but unfortunately, even if she isn't a hermie, she shouldn't be a breeding doe. Extra teats are a huge no-no in dairy goats, and are a DQ in the show ring. 
Unless of course, you are only planning on breeding her to your Boer buck (or another meat breed), then her kids could just go as meat or raise kids for meat themselves.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> I know I'm off topic (and I apologize!) but unfortunately, even if she isn't a hermie, she shouldn't be a breeding doe. Extra teats are a huge no-no in dairy goats, and are a DQ in the show ring.
> Unless of course, you are only planning on breeding her to your Boer buck (or another meat breed), then her kids could just go as meat or raise kids for meat themselves.


She'll be bred to the boer for meat crosses


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> Yep. She started getting a mane around 4 and 1/2 months old.


Right. My girl is now 8 months old and has the scruffy neck and beard. Still acts like a little girl and other than the beard/ scruffy has girl features but has a weird vulva that looks just like the pictures posted here just above. Mine was a girl I got from a breeder as at birth she was floppy, wouldn't drink. They said I could have her if I could get her to live. Well got that far. Not a responsible breeder at all bred Poll sire back to poll daughter. I knew there was a chance she would be hermie. Is she a risk to my does breeding wise? I don't mind keeping her a pet as long as it's good/ the right thing to do for her too


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Bree_6293 said:


> Right. My girl is now 8 months old and has the scruffy neck and beard. Still acts like a little girl and other than the beard/ scruffy has girl features but has a weird vulva that looks just like the pictures posted here just above. Mine was a girl I got from a breeder as at birth she was floppy, wouldn't drink. They said I could have her if I could get her to live. Well got that far. Not a responsible breeder at all bred Poll sire back to poll daughter. I knew there was a chance she would be hermie. Is she a risk to my does breeding wise? I don't mind keeping her a pet as long as it's good/ the right thing to do for her too


I can't imagine how she'd be a problem for your other does unless she's unusually aggressive...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hermies don't usually come in heat, the testosterone prevents it. A freemartin will, though.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

groovyoldlady said:


> I can't imagine how she'd be a problem for your other does unless she's unusually aggressive...


Thanks. She has an awesome nature just so loving and playful. I spoke to my vet too just to make sure there is not chance she could breed another doe/ be bred by a buck and all should be no problems. She will be getting an ultrasound to see what's inside see if she needs anything removed eh


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So I do have a doe, and will try to get a picture tomorrow. She is one of my best milking nigi mixes. Polled. She has a bit of a mane going down her back, gets very bucky. She even bites and tries to mount my sheep. She has a big beard, and is a bit wide for her frame in the front like a buck. She has kidded twice now for me (only bred twice) and has been an excellent mother. Her vulva does look normal but she exhibits all the other symptoms of a hermie, she is a bit difficult for my buck to breed because she attacks him and mounts him. She even gets a bit musky. Her milk is AMAZING and has the highest cream of all my goats. She makes the best cheese milk and has a GREAT udder and the awesome personality of a buck. (you know how personable those stinky boys can be!)


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dayna said:


> So I do have a doe, and will try to get a picture tomorrow. She is one of my best milking nigi mixes. Polled. She has a bit of a mane going down her back, gets very bucky. She even bites and tries to mount my sheep. She has a big beard, and is a bit wide for her frame in the front like a buck. She has kidded twice now for me (only bred twice) and has been an excellent mother. Her vulva does look normal but she exhibits all the other symptoms of a hermie, she is a bit difficult for my buck to breed because she attacks him and mounts him. She even gets a bit musky. Her milk is AMAZING and has the highest cream of all my goats. She makes the best cheese milk and has a GREAT udder and the awesome personality of a buck. (you know how personable those stinky boys can be!)


Wow. 

Stop messing with us, Dayna! 

No, seriously, that is groovy. Are any of her kids the same way? Is she polled?

I don't think our Anna could ave been bred because her vulva is so odd. Although I'm sure @Maureen Harmon will let me know if she ends up getting bred at some point..


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had an Alpine buck who had a nice, large udder and produced milk. Almost all of his doe kids had precocious udders. He was my very first buck, way back when. Talk about a freak out when I saw that growing on him when he turned 2! Lol His breeder explained that some heavy production lines will produce bucks who grow an udder and produce milk!

Cysts on her ovaries can cause bucky acting does like Dayna described.


----------

